# PVR 721 USB output



## mdhajnos (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm getting bumped everytime I search this forum. I am trying to find out if the 721 USB output is active. I want to record from my PVR to my Computer via the usb. Has anyone had sucess doing so?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

No can do.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

mdhajnos said:


> I'm getting bumped everytime I search this forum. I am trying to find out if the 721 USB output is active. I want to record from my PVR to my Computer via the usb. Has anyone had sucess doing so?


The USB port is only usable for a keyboard and THAT is all.

If you need to tranfer ( "say for space reasons" ) just use a A/V capture

( like any video source) in realtime on your computer.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Is there any capture software that you would recommend in your experience?


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

when I capture A/V from any source,
I use S-Video & L/R of my source 
to capture card and the software that came with it.


----------



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a DC10Plus capture card that I use with Pinnacle Studio 8. I recommend the card and Studio for the entry-level budget-minded capturer.  I've had no trouble with the card and it cost me under $100 and came with Pinnacle Studio 7. I've had it for a while, so I'm not sure what is out there nowadays.

Oh how I would love to get at the video stored on the hard drive of my 501 without going through the capturing process.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

superJess said:


> <skip>
> Oh how I would love to get at the video stored on the hard drive of my 501 without going through the capturing process.


You have to use Search button - it was posted a few times ( hint: keyword is dishrip ).


----------

